# Check out his new do!



## Suddenly

Michelle he is absolutely stunning! Love his cut and color.


----------



## patk

looks really good. i think he knows it, too!


----------



## Countryboy

Wow! I like that look. Good on both of you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

He looks so cute! I like his new TK.....it looks like he's wearing one of those russian hats! A 'Ushanka' . LOL!!!!


----------



## Mfmst

Nailed it! Very handsome dude. Looking forward to seeing Atticus soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom

He looks positively _terrific!_:adore: I continue to wish you were grooming in my zip code.


----------



## ArmedOptician

He is absolutely beautiful!! Very well done on your part, as well!


----------



## hopetocurl

He looks handsome, but I want to see more of that honey, Atticus! - Willow


----------



## Andy W

Wow! What a beautiful poodle. Love his hair cut.


----------



## ChantersMom

That totally ROCKS!


----------



## Michelle

Thanks everyone!

He knows he's handsome and was prancing around training class like he was on fire 

I'm going to start on Atticus in a little bit so will have some photos to share of him as well.


----------



## cee's jake

Wow! Love the color of ur poo!


----------



## Indiana

Yes, he's sooo sweet Michelle. I can hardly wait to see Atticus' new do too!


----------



## kayfabulous6

He is so precious! Looks so velvety soft


----------



## Beaches

Beautiful boy and clip Michelle.


----------



## Michelle

Thanks again everyone! 

I didn't have as much time as I would have liked to groom Atticus, so he still has a few spots I need to touch up. I had to quick finish him before his vet visit, then he came with me to baby sit afterwards, and we just got home...so its been a long day lol. I'm starting to grow out his bell bottoms, and his teddy bear face so I left his face alone (I shaved it 2 months ago) and took down the sides of his tk to give him a mohawk until his face fills in a bit more to put him in a Japanese style clip  

His "thrown the dang toy already" face


He was exhausted after playing fetch for a good 45+ mins...he would go all day if I would continue throwing it for him lol


----------



## Mfmst

I think he could have a cover in Japan with that groom! Love his macho Mohawk. Cheers!


----------



## hopetocurl

He's such a cutie! - Willow


----------



## Shamrockmommy

He looks great!! Can't wait to see Atticus


----------



## Michelle

Thanks everyone!

They both turned heads on our outing today. People love seeing the poodle boys on our walks and trips to the store


----------



## BorderKelpie

You do such an amazing job with your boys - they're stunning!
I just want to cuddle them. 

Ok, seriously, Atticus has got such a darling little attitude thing going there. He's spectacular!


----------



## Quossum

OMG...this dog is one of the cutet things I've ever seen! Love his color and love the bell bottoms. Wonderful work!

--Q


----------



## dial59

WOW! Michelle, that's amazing!

Great job and what a beautiful dog


----------



## LEUllman

I love the length on your big boy's ears! (Sorry, I forgot his name.) If I wanted to do the same on Beau, what would I ask the groomer for?


----------



## Michelle

Thanks guys!

I used a #1 attachment comb on the standards ears, which leaves just under a half an inch of hair length


----------

